# Enraged 13-Year-Old Girl Goes on Knife Rampage at Mall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tuesday, October 21, 2008









*A New Zealand girl allegedly held a knife to a shopper's neck and stabbed a car - as a mother and two children hid inside - in a rampage at the Northern Territory's largest shopping center.*

The 13-year-old wayward teenager, who has come to police attention more than 50 times, did not know her victims, the Northern Territory News reports.
Police said she was "enraged" and "highly agitated" after it is believed she lost a fist fight with another female juvenile in front of her peers near the shops about 30 minutes earlier.
The knife-wielding teenager's frenzied rage happened in the underground parking lot at Casuarina Square in Darwin on Sunday.
Casuarina Police Station officer-in-charge Senior Sergeant John Ginnane said her actions were "unbelievable."
"The only motive we have found is humiliation or embarrassment of losing a fight in front of her peers," he said.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,442021,00.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I woulda slapped that girl silly


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

SinCityy said:


> I woulda slapped that girl silly


+1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I woulda slapped* SinCityy *silly


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

High velocity lead poison she was armed


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

were the stab wounds to the car life threatening? anyone know?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Slap her silly I would've slap her and emptied out a whole bottle of OC.


----------

